# Stuck Pinups



## squeezymcsquashins (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Dimensions!

I wanted to share some art links if that's okay. I've been drawing stuck scenarios privately for a long time, but I decided to share them publicly now, we'll see how it goes! I'm working on some stuck comics currently.

If round women in tight squeezes are your thing, enjoy!
SQ

https://squeezymcsquashins.deviantart.com
https://squeezymcsquashins.tumblr

View attachment delayed1_small.jpg


View attachment delayed2_small.jpg


----------



## rwagner (Mar 14, 2018)

Love it!!!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Mar 17, 2018)

Love your work here! Well done!

Brenda


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words! 

Not sure whether people mind if I post more or if that's considered spamming. Some recent sketches anyway: 

View attachment innertube_sketch.jpg


View attachment sideways_sketch.jpg


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 27, 2018)

You have a great style and a fun topic...those were some lucky firemen:happy:

Thanks for sharing your work


----------



## tembo (Apr 3, 2018)

Great work! Stuckage is a favorite of many FAs I think (including myself)


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Apr 29, 2018)

Thank you!

Here's a few new ones, Denim Dance 1 & 2: 

View attachment denim_dance.jpg


View attachment denim_dance2.jpg


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (May 3, 2018)

A little vignette from an upcoming prose story I'm working on!


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (May 14, 2018)

I've got a twitter too now! https://twitter.com/squeezymcsquash


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (May 25, 2018)

I've got a new prose stuck story (my first since I wrote Slumber Party and A Plane Too Small 20 years ago!) 

And my latest drawing: Treehouse, with a serendipitous good samaritan passing by.


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (May 31, 2018)

My Patreon just passed $100 a month! My first goal reached! Thank you!


----------



## andycarter (Jun 16, 2018)

I think you might enjoy the company I keep. I and one of my best friends, not really intimate, more "for fun", get a kick out of either of us being too big for...anything. It's usually me, but of course I think it's even more sexy when it's her LOL. We...okay, mostly I...look for "situations" to get into. There's a new person in our circle of friends who is more my size, but I don't know yet what she thinks of being large. She dresses like she's not bashful, and she plops herself down on things like she doesn't care if they break. Your bathroom door pic reminded me of her, though I think she turns sideways more because it's easier navigating. I don't think she'd actually get stuck. Furniture, though, OMG. I want to spend some more time with her 

Do you have any other outlets other than patreon?


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Jun 22, 2018)

And since I'm here, I'm working on this comic at the moment. A series of pinups of this couple having fun squeezing her into an old pair of jeans.


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Aug 23, 2018)

My latest BBW weight gain/stuck story, A Round Peg wraps up tomorrow! Here's an illustration from Chapter 2: Dressed for Success. 

Peg tries on her old Donut Hole uniform from college and takes a picture in the mirror, amused by how ridiculously small it is for her now. 

I'm working on more Round Peg illustrations so if you have any requests from the story, let me know!


----------



## landshark (Aug 23, 2018)

squeezymcsquashins said:


> And since I'm here, I'm working on this comic at the moment. A series of pinups of this couple having fun squeezing her into an old pair of jeans.
> 
> View attachment 130472



I LOVE this! Love love LOVE it! It’s me and my wife. It’s exactly like us!


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Aug 25, 2018)

happily_married said:


> I LOVE this! Love love LOVE it! It’s me and my wife. It’s exactly like us!


Haha, that's great! Lucky ducks! 

If you click over to the Dimensions Marketplace there's a link to the entire finished comic there.


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Sep 5, 2018)

Working through my goal of illustrating every chapter of my A Round Peg story.

Here's chapter 5: Measuring Up

and 6: The Competition


----------



## Elfcat (Sep 23, 2018)

I can't believe I missed this for so long! Very cute & sexy drawings, will have to check out your sites!


----------



## LizzieJones (Sep 23, 2018)

Awesome artwork!! I'm showing that firefighter one to my firefighter friend.


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Mar 16, 2019)

I missed the replies on this! Lizzie, you'll have to report back if your firefighter friend has any experience with that sort of rescue!

Here's my latest: Turnstile trouble! From a short holiday vignette I did for February.


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Mar 23, 2019)

Starting my next patron-commissioned holiday vignette!


----------



## Elfcat (Mar 24, 2019)

In we go!!!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 28, 2019)

squeezymcsquashins said:


> And since I'm here, I'm working on this comic at the moment. A series of pinups of this couple having fun squeezing her into an old pair of jeans.
> 
> View attachment 130472


I just now found this thread and I am amazed and delighted!


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Nov 12, 2019)

I know it's been a while but I thought people here would appreciate my most recent holiday pinup:


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm also working on a BBW weight gain stuck graphic novel. Likely 90 pages. Currently a 1/3 of the way through. Been so busy drawing I forget to post about my drawing!

I've also started an instagram: @squeezymcsquashins


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## alk27alk27 (Nov 28, 2019)

squeezymcsquashins said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> View attachment 134132


The safest place for her to ride would be between the other girls cheeks at that point. Not that I’m complaining.


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Jan 8, 2020)

“From Christmas to New Years”

A short comic to ring in 2020!


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 8, 2020)

squeezymcsquashins said:


> “From Christmas to New Years”
> 
> A short comic to ring in 2020!
> 
> ...


lovely


----------



## alk27alk27 (Jan 9, 2020)

squeezymcsquashins said:


> “From Christmas to New Years”
> 
> A short comic to ring in 2020!
> 
> ...


Lucky guy... fuck I’m jealous.


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Jan 30, 2020)

squeezymcsquashins said:


> I'm also working on a BBW weight gain stuck graphic novel. Likely 90 pages. Currently a 1/3 of the way through. Been so busy drawing I forget to post about my drawing!
> 
> I've also started an instagram: @squeezymcsquashins
> 
> View attachment 133989



2/3rds of the way through my stuck graphic novel! 60 pages! Goal is to finish all 90+ pages by early summer.


----------



## Loveembig-Redx (Feb 6, 2020)

One of my ancient offerings.


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Jun 11, 2020)

squeezymcsquashins said:


> 2/3rds of the way through my stuck graphic novel! 60 pages! Goal is to finish all 90+ pages by early summer.
> View attachment 134749



Finished my graphic novel! 111 pages in the end! Thanks to everyone who's been following along and supporting me creating stuck comics.


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Aug 28, 2020)

Just finished my latest BBW stuck comic, The Way Down! About revisiting old haunts with your very round girlfriend.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Aug 28, 2020)

squeezymcsquashins said:


> Just finished my latest BBW stuck comic, The Way Down! About revisiting old haunts with your very round girlfriend.



Delightful! Thank you for continuing to share your work!


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Sep 28, 2020)

I’m going to do a daily drawing challenge this October.

So if you’ve got any one word prompts, I’ll be drawing round women in tight squeezes the entire month of Stucktober!


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Oct 1, 2020)

Off we go!

Stucktober: Playhouse

Employees get free scoops.


----------



## tembo (Oct 5, 2020)

Waitress


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Oct 21, 2020)

Stucktober continues!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 30, 2020)

Really wonderful scenes! Great work, very sexy and fun.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Nov 1, 2020)

I like the retro look your drawings have. Kind of a 1940s feel.


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks!

Thus ends the first (annual?) Stucktober! 31 Pinup Prompts that became a PDF of 35 pinups!


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Dec 6, 2021)

Been a while but wanted to post some updates, I just finished my latest comic, Take a Seat, now available as a PDF. Currently drawing my next comic, Sunbathing, and writing a prose story, The Diva. Enjoy!


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Dec 6, 2021)

I just love your artwork - and characters! Such talent!


----------



## TheShannan (Jan 16, 2022)

These are amazing!!!


----------



## squeezymcsquashins (Oct 3, 2022)

I finish a new comic this year! Hope folks don't mind an annual update.

It's called Sunbathing, available as a 62 page long PDF



> Quote
> BBW Veronica's thin(ner) friends, Roxy and Margot, break open a tiny skylight to go sunbathing on the roof. But while they were able to squeeze through, Veronica got stuck! Now the three friends are marooned on the roof until they can get Veronica unstuck. A tribute to classic stuckage plot lines in sitcoms from the 80's and 90's!



Here's the cover and some previews. I'm also attempting another Stucktober (Stuckvember if it runs long) drawing exercise this year.


----------

